# looking for roleplay partners/friends



## edgelorddino (Jun 21, 2020)

redacted, making a new post.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a large array of Sonic fancharacters I could try, plus I do a lot of dark and mature themes! (I also have Discord as well.)


----------



## xXxDruidxXx (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey I'd be interested, especially in something dino/prehistoric based


----------



## edgelorddino (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a large array of Sonic fancharacters I could try, plus I do a lot of dark and mature themes! (I also have Discord as well.)


yah, feel free to message me or send me a rq on discord if you’d like.




xXxDruidxXx said:


> Hey I'd be interested, especially in something dino/prehistoric based


id love to do something dino or prehistoric related! if you’ve got a discoed, feel free to dm me your handle and I’ll add you.


----------



## edgelorddino (Jul 12, 2020)

bumping this cuz my offer still stands to anyone interested.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 12, 2020)

The 'Draconia', my fictional universe, is pretty much what you said.

It has magic faction, sci-fi faction, and a stray faction with mad-max theme and optional steampunk technologies. The universe has it's structure of all those factions and chronicles featuring the rise and falls of various groups and factions throuout twenty centuries (2000~4000). Yes, it's based on Earth of real life and it has dramas. Loving, hating, friendships and rivalries. Anything can be seen in these twenty centuries as you interact around the world with some restrictions of certain time and place (like law enforcement and circumstances, etc).

Yet I haven't set any avians and reptiles yet as I needed more informations so that I can put them in the universe. (I create races and species based off on real life originals) We can design them and make it through if you won't mind, cuz I'm expecting to put avians and reptiles too! (We got mammals and fishes as races now)

Pat my head if you're interested... I mean hit my PM! UwU


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m interested


----------

